# How to contact Moderator?



## R4CFA (4 Aug 2012)

I am new and unsure where a particular post should go.  Whom may I ask?


----------



## Scott (4 Aug 2012)

Me.


----------



## Scott (4 Aug 2012)

Or, for others seeing this, you can hover your cursor over the toolbar at the top of the screen where there is a "Contact Staff" button which, when you hover over it, will highlight which DS are online at the moment. There is a default "Contact Us" button which I have never seen used, nor do I know where it gets directed... Mike?

Some DS, due to being bombarded with inane PMs from people, have their profiles as invisible, so you might not see our names in the drop down list...

Scott
Staff


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2012)

The 'generic' Contact Us link goes to a page in the Wiki that describes how to get in touch with us. Emails sent to that address go to me only - so please be patient. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Scott (4 Aug 2012)

Awesome! Put it right to the boss.


----------

